# Bà bầu ăn chè đậu xanh được không?



## nusy (23/4/18)

Bà bầu ăn chè đậu xanh được không là thắc mắc của rất nhiều người. Có ý kiến cho rằng, đậu xanh với tác dụng thanh nhiệt, giải độc là món ăn hiệu quả cho bà bầu những ngày nắng nóng.

*Dinh dưỡng từ đậu xanh*
Theo y học hiện đại, đậu xanh có thành phần dinh dưỡng rất cao. Bên cạnh thành phần chính là protid, tinh bột, chất béo và chất xơ, đậu xanh chứa rất nhiều vitamin E, B1, B2, B3, B6, vitamin C, tiền vitamin K, acdia folic và các khoáng tố gồm Ca, Mga, K, Na, Zn, sắt...

Trong đông y, đậu xanh có vị ngọt, hơi tanh, tính hàn, không độc, bổ nguyên khí, thanh nhiệt, mát gan, giải độc, chữa lở loét, làm sáng mắt, nhuận họng, hạ huyết áp, thích hợp với các bệnh nhân say nắng, ung nhọt ...

Đậu xanh còn là nguồn cung cấp chất xơ hòa tan. Chất này đi qua đường tiêu hóa, lấy đi những chất béo thừa và loại bỏ khỏi cơ thể trước khi hấp thụ, nhất là cholesterol.

*Bà bầu ăn đậu xanh được không?*

Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, đậu xanh có nhiều tác dụng với cơ thể. Vì vậy, bà bầu ăn chè đậu xanh hoặc các món ăn được chế biến từ đậu xanh rất tốt. Đậu xanh có một số tác dụng “thần kỳ” đối với bà bầu như:




_Bà bầu ăn chè đậu xanh được không?_​
_Chống chứng sơ cứng động mạch và bệnh cao huyết áp_

Trong đậu xanh có thành phần làm hạ huyết mỡ hữu hiệu, nó còn giúp cơ thể phòng chống chứng sơ cứng động mạch và bệnh cao huyết áp. Đồng thời, có công hiệu bảo vệ gan và giải độc.

_Cung cấp năng lượng cho cơ thể_

Chất béo trong đậu xanh có chứa nhiều axit béo không no tốt cho cơ thể. Trong đậu xanh có chứa thành phần như oestrogen, hoóc môn sinh sản ở nữ giới, chất này giúp điều chỉnh mất cân bằng kích thích tố, làm tăng sinh lực, cung cấp nguồn năng lượng cho cơ thể.

_Giảm nguy cơ ung thư vú và tuyến tiền liệt_

Ngoài ra, vỏ đậu xanh có chứ nhiều hoạt chất thuộc nhóm flavonoid, có tác dụng ức chế sự tăng trưởng của các tế bào ung thư đặc biệt là làm giảm nguy cơ ung thư vú và tuyến tiền liệt. Đậu xanh có tính nóng, giúp giảm mờ mắt. Vì vậy, nhiều người nấu đậu xanh cỏ vỏ để ăn.

_Giải nhiệt tốt, mát gan, tiêu độc_

_*Theo y học hiện đại, đậu xanh có thành phần dinh dưỡng rất cao*_
_Các chuyên gia cho rằng, chè đậu xanh, đặc biệt là loại nấu để cả vỏ có tác dụng giải nhiệt tốt, mát gan, tiêu độc… Một nồi chè đậu xanh nấu ngọt vừa phải để ở độ mát vừa phải sẽ là món ăn lý tưởng trong ngày hè của các bà bầu._

_Hấp thu sắt tốt cho thai nhi_
Đậu đỗ như đậu đen, đậu xanh… là món tuyệt vời để ăn, đặc biệt nếu bạn đang mang thai. Đậu đỗ chứa đủ các chất chống oxy hóa, chất xơ, sắt và protein. Khi mang thai, lưu lượng máu sẽ tăng lên, đòi hỏi nhu cầu sắt lớn. Ngoài ra, nghiên cứu cũng chỉ ra rằng, chất sắt rất cần cho phát triển nhận thức bào thai. Ăn đậu đỗ thường xuyên với những món như chè, cháo, bột đậu… là cách để hấp thu sắt.

_Cung cấp đạm_
Bà bầu cần tăng thêm 15 g chất đạm/ngày. Chất đạm thực vật gồm: đậu tương, đậu xanh, các loại đậu khác và vừng, lạc. Đây là những thức ăn giá rẻ hơn thịt, có lượng đạm cao, lượng chất béo nhiều giúp tăng nhiệt lượng bữa ăn và giúp hấp thu tốt các nguồn vitamin tan trong chất béo.

*Chú ý khi ăn đậu xanh*
Tuy nhiên, đậu xanh có tính âm, không nên dùng liên tục trong một thời gian dài. Bên cạnh đó, khi nấu, bạn có thể thêm một chút đậu đỏ với tác dụng bổ máu.
Những người không được ăn chè đậu xanh:

- Những người có tính hàn thì (biểu hiện chân tay lạnh thiếu lực, lưng, chân đau nhức và đi ngoài phân lỏng)

- Khi đang đói bụng bạn không nên ăn đậu xanh vì đậu xanh có tính hàn khi ăn vào bụng đói không tốt cho dạ dày.

- Không nên ăn quá nhiều đậu xanh, nó có thể gây ra bệnh dạ dày, đường ruột. Nữ giới ăn đỗ xanh quá lượng sẽ bị các bệnh phụ khoa như: có bạch đới, bị trướng bụng, đau bụng kinh ..

- Tránh ăn đỗ xanh khi đang uống thuốc đông y, vì đỗ xanh khí vị ngọt hàn, không độc hoá giải toàn bộ thảo mộc.

_Nguồn: GDVN_


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi (21/3/22)

Đậu xanh còn là nguồn cung cấp chất xơ hòa tan. Chất này đi qua đường tiêu hóa, lấy đi những chất béo thừa và loại bỏ khỏi cơ thể trước khi hấp thụ, nhất là cholesterol.


----------

